# cucumber method



## jamesandmanda (Sep 17, 2008)

my snails are starting to get a little out of control now. so gonna try the cucumber method to remove them. just one question ? what do i do with them when out of the tank ?


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

um.... step on them. Fast, consistent, and honestly the quickest form of death presently available.

Or you can throw them in the trash right before you throw the trash out.

Or find someone who you really dont like...and throw the cucumber in their tank...


----------



## oblongshrimp (Sep 3, 2008)

you can always crush them against the glass and let your fish eat them also 

Or give them to someone with a puffer or other snail eating fish


----------



## jamesandmanda (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks ill see what my options are. 

Puffer ? excuse for brackish tank ?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

jamesandmanda said:


> what do i do with them when out of the tank ?


garbage disposal in the kitchen sink.

TR


----------

